# 2nd run coming up!



## Dave Martell (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm getting ready to have another sheet of (O1) steel cut up and if at all possible I'd like to accurately project what the need will be beforehand. If you're considering purchasing one of my knives you can pre-order them *HERE*. Being a small fry maker I'm limited in what I can purchase, pre-ordering is extremely helpful (and _greatly appreciated_) to projecting my future needs. 

Thanks for your consideration & support! 

Dave


----------



## TB_London (Sep 28, 2011)

Heya, what's the timeframe on these? Not expecting exact- just would be good to have a rough idea

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Tom,
My best guess would be a few months. 

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2012)

Ready for heat treat....


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 13, 2012)

That's a pretty sight!

Are you going to rough in the bevels at all before HT?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2012)

johndoughy said:


> Are you going to rough in the bevels at all before HT?




Nope, I do it all after.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 13, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Nope, I do it all after.



Are there no wa handles this run? :newhere:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Are there no wa handles this run? :newhere:




Good question, I even meant to address that and forgot so thanks. 

Yup there will be. If I need a wa I'll simply modify a western. I decided to go this route instead of having extra wa versions sitting around not getting used. This also allows me to make a different style tang to handle union than I had previously designed on the 1st run. I'll be using a notched tang instead of a straight stick type.


----------



## bcrano (Jan 13, 2012)

Are they all sold?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Ready for heat treat....



Is one of the sujis mine?


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 13, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Good question, I even meant to address that and forgot so thanks.
> 
> Yup there will be. If I need a wa I'll simply modify a western. I decided to go this route instead of having extra wa versions sitting around not getting used. This also allows me to make a different style tang to handle union than I had previously designed on the 1st run. I'll be using a notched tang instead of a straight stick type.



Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2012)

bcrano said:


> Are they all sold?



I wish!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2012)

Kyle said:


> Is one of the sujis mine?



Yes sir & I already have your scales prepped too. :lol2:


----------



## l r harner (Jan 13, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Yup there will be. If I need a wa I'll simply modify a western. I decided to go this route instead of having extra wa versions sitting around not getting used. This also allows me to make a different style tang to handle union than I had previously designed on the 1st run. I'll be using a notched tang instead of a straight stick type.



thats the only way tto do blanking (over sized to the pointthat you had shap options )


----------



## Josh (Jan 13, 2012)

is one of those mine?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2012)

l r harner said:


> thats the only way tto do blanking (over sized to the pointthat you had shap options )




You were my inspiration here Butch. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2012)

Josh said:


> is one of those mine?




Nope, your's is already on the bench and will get started once we figure out the handle configuration.


Edit> wrong Josh 
We're waiting on a handle from Stefan for you. It's in the works with him at the moment.


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 13, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Nope, your's is already on the bench and will get started once we figure out the handle configuration.
> 
> 
> Edit> wrong Josh
> We're waiting on a handle from Stefan for you. It's in the works with him at the moment.



I'm assuming your talking about mine and my PITA handle  which will also be :ubersexy:

its not the first time you've confused us! irate1:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah I get you two guys mixed up all the time, it's just the name.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't see any butcher knife set blanks in there...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> I don't see any butcher knife set blanks in there...



Busted! 

On those I'm going to do one offs until I get it dialed in.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 14, 2012)

That is pretty exciting Dave...Are you going to be making the wa handles, or is Stefan? Really like these.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike Davis said:


> That is pretty exciting Dave...Are you going to be making the wa handles, or is Stefan? Really like these.




Stefan will make some on different levels and I may even try one or two myself one day and I also hope to have other options available too. Lots of fun stuff coming.


----------



## bcrano (Jan 14, 2012)

If you snap through any of those and get back to like a 210, let me know


----------



## Diamond G (Jan 14, 2012)

Just curious, what steel thickness are you starting with, and what RC hardensss are you shooting for with the O-1? In your experience is O-1 one of the better steels compared to say 52100 or W-2?

Thanks and God Bless
Mike


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2012)

bcrano said:


> If you snap through any of those and get back to like a 210, let me know




LOL - will do


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2012)

Diamond G said:


> Just curious, what steel thickness are you starting with, and what RC hardensss are you shooting for with the O-1? In your experience is O-1 one of the better steels compared to say 52100 or W-2?
> 
> Thanks and God Bless
> Mike




They're 3/32" stock & they're hardened to Rc60-61 with cryo. I can't say that I have a preference for one steel over another but I look towards edge retention & sharpen-ability as the two main bits of criteria that need to be well taken care of. I'd like grind-ability to be part of the equation as well but hardened O-1 doesn't meet that by any sense of the description, it's some tough ass stuff for sure.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 14, 2012)

lol true Dave. O-1 is tough!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike Davis said:


> lol true Dave. O-1 is tough!




AEB-L is like grinding on warm butter in comparison


----------



## obtuse (Jan 15, 2012)

O1 is the ****


----------

